# Do you keep your hamsters in a noisy enviroment-can they sleep through it?



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

Would it cruel to keep our syrian hamster in our Living Room when its got constant noise in there from my son and his computer games as he likes them on really loudly so he can get the effect from all the loud explosions and shootings etc,plus the living room is a busy place as we're in and out of there all day.
I have got my son to help me move hammys huge Alexander cage into my bedroom away from noise but as the cage is 100cm long we have no furniture big enough to fit it on either in our living room or in my bedroom so is it ok sited on the floor.

I do find it hard to sleep having the hamster in my bedroom as i wake at the slightest noise he makes,even when he takes a drink from his classic bottle thats loud enough to wake me,and i've yet to find a silent wheel,even the silent spinner and the trixie wheel which is like the wodent wheel makes a noise.Should i get the Karlie Wonderwheel as i've heard its totally silent,but is it though?
I've also heard there are wooden staves on the running area of the wheel,all the way around so wouldnt this be uncomfatable for the hamster to run on-has any of you got the karlie bogie wonderwheel?How to you find it?

I am at the moment trying to get used to wearing earplugs overnight but i find them awkward to fit properly and not very comfatable.Do any of you know of some earplugs that are really comfatable to wear and that block out all noise completely.

If after a while i couldnt get used to wearing earplugs in bed i'd have to move hammy back to the living room-but i dont want to do that if possible as it is exceptionally noisy in there from 10am till 1am so it wouldnt be a very suitable place to keep a hamster i dont think-what do you think-do you keep yours in the living room with noise going on?


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

Nothing wakes my hamster, although she thinks nothing of disturbing us clattering and rearranging her cage as we sleep.


----------



## oggers86 (Nov 14, 2011)

I had a hamster when i lived in house shares so a lot of my time was spent in the bedroom with the hamster. She always slept through whatever racket i was making so i never worried.

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I moved mine recently to the lounge - he seems fine - he's started to get up for a drink around 10pm and to see us. And I find myself interacting with him more in a evening which is better.

I'm out the house at work all day, would that be the same for you guys? Is your son in school? I think if there is regular periods of the day when he can get some peaceful sleep that would be good - but better for him in general to be in a room where he's noticed & gets lots of fuss. 

xxxx


----------



## erdingtonbelle (Jan 25, 2013)

I would keep our hammy in our lounge only my son is out of work,and has been for years and he has the tv on very loudly all day from ten till 1am so it could be stressful for hammy therefore i've started keeping him in my bedroom with me as there isnt much other place to keep him as i am divorced and live in a flat with my son who is addicted to noisy playstation games and it drives me bonjers with that racket on all day so i often have to go out for a bit of peace and quiet.I'm afraid my son mark is addicted to playstation,its all he does all day so i dont think our lounge is a very good place to keep the hamster as it might stress the animal.
Whether they'd get used to sleeping with noise i dont know.I personally think the loud explosions on these games would keep disturbing hammy from his sleep therfore i keep hammy in my bedroom now.I go into my room on an evening to handle him etc.
I have to sleep wearing earplugs though as i'm such a light sleeper.Thanks for your reply by the way.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have two hamsters in the kitchen and one hamster in the lounge but we only have tv on which isn't really that loud. Could your son get some headphones? My son likes gaming too but he's in his bedroom so we can't hear it fortunately  They do stands for 100cm cages, not sure what cage you have but I have a hamster heaven for my Syrian hamster and two Mickey Max XL cages for my two dwarf hamsters although they are only 80cm cages they do a Nero 3 stand which I think is 100cm.
I have a hamster on the floor under the hamster heaven stand and I cover it with a thick fleecy blanket to keep out drafts.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I've got 6 karlie wonderland wheels for my hamsters. They are completely and totally silent. I can't sleep with a hamster in my room either due to the noise, but of all the wheels I've ever tried, the wonderland is the only one I could live with. No your hammy won't cut his feet on it, their sanded down really smooth, and when you plastikote it due to it being wood, it puts a seal over it anyway, so the hamster wouldn't actually be running on the wooden surface.


----------

